# resume portupgrade -farR



## NAC (Oct 28, 2009)

I am wondering how to resume <portupgrade -farR>
I have been just upgrading system, and suddenly my pc powered off.
so does freebsd have resume options?
thanks a lot


----------



## rhyous (Oct 29, 2009)

I thought you just ran the same command again.  Ports already upgraded will be skipped and so it should start where it left off.


----------



## NAC (Oct 29, 2009)

rhyous said:
			
		

> I thought you just ran the same command again.  Ports already upgraded will be skipped and so it should start where it left off.



thank you


----------



## crsd (Oct 29, 2009)

rhyous said:
			
		

> I thought you just ran the same command again.  Ports already upgraded will be skipped and so it should start where it left off.



Problem here is '-f', which tells to rebuild unconditionally.


----------



## frank_s (Oct 29, 2009)

You want to have a look at pkg_glob(1).

You can give portupgrade a date:

`# portupgrade -farR '<=2001-09-20 08:00'`

Force a build of everything installed before that date. In your case you want to use the date/time you began the upgrade before it was interrupted.


----------



## rhyous (Oct 30, 2009)

Doh! I should have paid closer attention to the switches...

  Good catch.


----------

